# Paid (Copper) Subscription Value Decrease!



## Leif (Mar 15, 2015)

I have been noticing ever since the great hack of [whenever it was] that the value I've received for my copper subscription has steadily decreased.  I complained about this before, and was assured by Morruss that the problem was being fixed.  Well, that was over a year ago, and guess what?  Nothing ever got any better again!  I am not happy, and if things don't improve significantly around here by the time me subscription is due again, ENWorld has seen the last of my money!

It's not like there are no competing RPG Gaming Sites out there.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Leif! You sound pretty angry, which makes me sad. Hopefully I can help!

How has your subscription been decreasing? With all the features added since the hack, it may be that I accidentally removed something. If so, I can check that out for you.

I hope you enjoy being at EN World whether or not you're a subscriber. You are always welcome to use the site for free!


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2015)

Not exactly angry, just highly miffed.  For one thing, as a copper subscriber, my XP power is supposed to be 3, or at least it was the last time I checked, which I took to mean that every time I give someone xp, it gives him/her 3 points.  I've been on the  "Give Col_Pladoh XP" crusade for a few days now, and every time I click xp for one of his posts it increases his xp by one, not three, points.

The other thing was something that I specifically wrote to you aboout before, and it had to do with having Moderator Powers in threads you start.  This was really cool while it lasted, but I only got to enjoy it for a few weeks and then it went kablooie!


----------



## Rabulias (Mar 16, 2015)

I think the Copper level subscription has always been 1 XP (with Silver and Gold being 5 XP), judging from the details on this page: http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php

I also think the self-moderation of your own threads was a glitch, or something, but I could be totally mis-remembering.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 16, 2015)

Rabulias said:


> I think the Copper level subscription has always been 1 XP (with Silver and Gold being 5 XP), judging from the details on this page: http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php




Well, we are also on a different XP system, now.  You may give out less, but you can give it out every 300 seconds.


----------



## SkidAce (Mar 16, 2015)

Perhaps the description of the benefits for each tier needs to be updated?


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2015)

No, the copper XP power was 3 points per click.

And self-moderaion was a highly touted feature when it first started.  When it stopped, I was told by Morruss that it had fallen victim to the hack.  But it never came back.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 16, 2015)

Leif said:


> No, the copper XP power was 3 points per click.
> 
> And self-moderaion was a highly touted feature when it first started.  When it stopped, I was told by Morruss that it had fallen victim to the hack.  But it never came back.




You're misremembering!

Self-moderation was a play-by-post feature, and was one of the Kickstarter stretch goals, along with the campaign manager. It was only in the PbP forum for GMs, and didn't exist before the hack.

The 3xp thing you're correct about. Until now, I didn't even realise the current XP system wasn't doing that. I'll have a look see and figure out what's wrong. Thanks for spotting it!


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2015)

Morrus said:


> You're misremembering!
> 
> Self-moderation was a play-by-post feature, and was one of the Kickstarter stretch goals, along with the campaign manager. It was only in the PbP forum for GMs, and didn't exist before the hack.
> 
> The 3xp thing you're correct about. Until now, I didn't even realise the current XP system wasn't doing that. I'll have a look see and figure out what's wrong. Thanks for spotting it!



Yeah, that was it!  A stretch goal!  Anyway, I earned it in the kickstarter and it vanished soon after, when no expiration date had been mentioned to me.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 16, 2015)

Leif said:


> Yeah, that was it!  A stretch goal!  Anyway, I earned it in the kickstarter and it vanished soon after, when no expiration date had been mentioned to me.




Sadly, it wasn't compatible with a necessary board upgrade. I'm very sorry about that; unfortunately, I have no power over it. I have added tons of other features to the site, though, which I hope make up for it!


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Sadly, it wasn't compatible with a necessary board upgrade. I'm very sorry about that; unfortunately, I have no power over it. I have added tons of other features to the site, though, which I hope make up for it!




Well, it's ok.  I mean, I'm still around, aren't I?  But I never saw any explanation of any of this until I just now read your post.  Seems like a 'heads-up' at the time might have been more polite, I mean surely there weren't that many of us affected, and  a mass system email would have taken, what, a couple of minutes?

Yeah, I know, I should have been reading the meta- forum more, but bloody hell that's some dry reading if you don't know that it might pertain directly to you!  And, to be fair, I was afraid that it wouldn't last long anyway.  But My Goodness!!  It was _Great_ while it lasted!  Let me just ask you this:  Who exactly is it that I need to kill in order to be made a Mod?  [PLEASE don't say Umbran!!  He _scares the hell_ out of me!]


----------



## Morrus (Mar 17, 2015)

Leif said:


> Well, it's ok.  I mean, I'm still around, aren't I?  But I never saw any explanation of any of this until I just now read your post.  Seems like a 'heads-up' at the time might have been more polite, I mean surely there weren't that many of us affected, and  a mass system email would have taken, what, a couple of minutes?




The conversation was definitely had at the time.  I'm sorry to hear you missed it!


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2015)

Morrus said:


> The conversation was definitely had at the time.  I'm sorry to hear you missed it!




Well as the ubiquitous "they" say, "Them's the breaks," and "%$#@ happens."  

If it had bothered me very much, you would think I might have mentioned it before now.  I probably could have just asked    [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] -- I bet he knows all about it.  I think he has a hard-wired ENWorld connection in his medulla oblongata.

Notice that I haven't mentioned the "U" mod's name again.  I figure talking about him is about as safe as singing "Happy Birthday" to Hastur!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2015)

Leif said:


> Well as the ubiquitous "they" say, "Them's the breaks," and "%$#@ happens."
> 
> If it had bothered me very much, you would think I might have mentioned it before now.  I probably could have just asked    [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] -- I bet he knows all about it.  I think he has a hard-wired ENWorld connection in his medulla oblongata.
> 
> Notice that I haven't mentioned the "U" mod's name again.  I figure talking about him is about as safe as singing "Happy Birthday" to Hastur!



 or veccna.


----------

